# MAC Gray eyeshadows look blue>> WHY !?



## blackmetalmist (Mar 6, 2010)

I have noticed a few times that any gray eyeshadows (such as MAC Knight and Print) end up looking blueish on my eyelids. Why does this happen ?! By the way, i use soft ochre as an eye base before applying shadows. I am NC 37-40.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

it happens bc print and knight are blue-greys, I have knight and can see blue in it in the pot.

experiment with layering over or under other colours depending on what sort of grey you want. I saw an awesome FOTD with Print as a base for satin taupe with carbon in the crease.. so pretty!


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2010)

Most colors change when they oxidize on the skin. It's unfortunate. Try more Brown-Greys like copperplate, concrete and cocquette. showstopper, mineralize , behold, innuendo (these last 4 are discontinued but maybe you can find them online) 

<3LC


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 9, 2010)

Try layering them over a brown eyeshadow, it should help neutralize the blue tones.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 9, 2010)

The Soft Ochre should act as a neutralizer.. yellow <-> blue ..but the yellow tones in your skin (surrounding the eyes) will contrast it and bring it back out.


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 9, 2010)

Same problem here....all my greys and silvers look blue on my skintone. As Nepenthe said the yellow in our skintone brings out the blue in the eyeshadows. I have found no solution yet...so I roll with it


----------



## starangel2383 (Mar 20, 2010)

it happens to me as well, when i put a silver eyeshadow on top of another shadow and my sister wants to see what i have created for the day, she tries and guesses what colors that i use and she always says blue for the silver area.


----------



## portrait_artist (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starrynight0127* 

 
_Try layering them over a brown eyeshadow, it should help neutralize the blue tones._

 
This! 

I've found that if I lightly use a really neutral brown (Corduroy's my favorite), it definitely cuts down on the blue. Oddly enough, I tried using Vanilla eyeshadow (not pigment) underneath Electra and Knight Divine the other day and that also helped, though not as much as a brown does.

Mac's grays always look at least somewhat blue on me as soon as I put  them on (even Copperplate seems to have blue undertones on me). Heck, even Black Tied  looks blue-ish on me if I blend it out directly on top of my skin! I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this... for the longest time I thought it was just me and my super pink skin.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try using Bough Grey over Bare Study, Silver Ring over Blacktrack blended before application or combined with Electra.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 23, 2010)

Grey always looks blue on me too, I never thought it was because I have golden undertones. Maybe a neutral colored light brown concealer would work underneath as a base rather then brown shadow to help tone out the blue.

The last time I did a full-on grey eye,10 minutes later it looked like I had blue shadow on, I was like omg I have to wash this off now, I'm not into blue eyeshadow esp. in the daytime.


----------



## Jackie O (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm  I've never experienced that before myself. I have golden undertones. usually when I'm working with blacks, grays and silvers, I'm going for a dark smokey eye, and I use a black base. NYX jumbo pencils in black bean is the one I swear by the most. trust me, under a black base, I dare that eyeshadow to turn blue!!

even with your frosty/lustre colors, I've often times used a black base under colors like Deep Truth and Steamy, even Humid to really intensify them.


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 25, 2010)

Of course each colour changes once you put it on your skintone. The best advice I can give you is to try the eyeshadow on your skin before buying it! Try it, try it over a base, try it in different places on your arms and maybe also under your chin. So you can see how it would show on your lids!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 28, 2010)

sadly, all of mac's greys are blue-based (with the exception of knight, which was LE).  the blue is more noticable on darker skin tones than light skin tones.


----------

